# low test high mast?



## afg24 (Oct 14, 2013)

What's up fellas got a question need some feedback please. Been reading up on low test n high tren has anyone done this and if so how was the experience. First time with tren and mast. 

 My cycle for next year is 

Wk 1-12 test e 500mg wk
Wk 1-8 mast e 500mg wk
Wk 3-12 Hcg 500iu wk
Wk 3-12 Aromisan 12.5mg eod
Wk 6-11 Tren ace 50mg eod 75mg last 2 weeks
Wk 6-11 caber  .5 e3d

Pct clomid 50/50/25/25 Aromisan 12.5mg/12.5/12.5/12.5 pct unleashed

I've read people run test as low as 250mg wk my and let the tren do the magic of course diet and cardio is key I have that in check my cut starts in Dec for a show in june. Only concern is that will mast e effect me wirt that being higher than test and than tren last 6 weeks of cycle.  

Previous cycle 

First cycle: Test e 500mg wk eq 500mg wk

Second cycle: wk 1-4 prop 100mg eod wk 1-6 var 75mg ed wk 5-12 test e 600mg

Current status:
24yr
211 pound
15% bf (bulking aka being fat lol) Cutting Naturally for 3 months starting Dec to bring bf% down to 10-11% before cycling. 6-7% will be my goal for june.

Ill be running liv support milk thistle the whole 9 yards.


----------



## afg24 (Oct 15, 2013)

Bump


----------



## mac10chap (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm running 200mg Test Cyp, 400mg Mast P, and 450mg Tren Ace right now.  Have not had any sides from the tren other than a little excessive sweating and a much shorter fuse.  I have never personally run Test as high as Tren and that has been due to everything I read saying that the sides get worse the higher you run the Test.  I dont feel like testing that out and I know how I operate on the low test/higher tren ratio.


----------



## afg24 (Oct 15, 2013)

How's the libido though on low test that's what I'm worried about. But as well less test less bloat and low e2


----------



## mac10chap (Oct 15, 2013)

libido actually went up when I lowered the test and added the tren.  And when I say up, I mean sex is damn near the only thing I can think about.


----------



## afg24 (Oct 23, 2013)

Bump.  


@Vision what do you think about the layout?


----------



## UA_Iron (Oct 23, 2013)

500 test and 500 mast is not really "low test, high mast" 

If you're running tren I'd look into HCG for the PCT. I'd also look for an equivalent to Unleashed and use that instead.


----------



## afg24 (Oct 24, 2013)

UA_Iron said:


> 500 test and 500 mast is not really "low test, high mast"
> 
> If you're running tren I'd look into HCG for the PCT. I'd also look for an equivalent to Unleashed and use that instead.



That's my original cycle layout I stated in the second paragraph that I've read people running test as low as 250mg ew and wanted to know if that's ok as far as libido and what not. As far as hcg during pct it minimizes ur LH which isn't good only time ever to run hcg during pct is if your bridging into another cycle. As far as unleashed ill look into that thank you.


----------



## UA_Iron (Oct 25, 2013)

Masteron in itself a mild steroid. I've always run it as a compliment to test to combat some sides. 

I like running them about equal, or mast slightly higher. Depending on what your BF% actually ends up, gauge it from there. If its higher then keep the test lower 

Longer and higher doses of masteron e have hurt my sex drive for sure.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2013)

Cutting natural is a sure way to lose lbm . . why work so hard for muscle only to lose some of it? 

If you have to chose between cycling while on a bulk or a cut, better to choose cutting. Just my 0,02


----------



## afg24 (Oct 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Cutting natural is a sure way to lose lbm . . why work so hard for muscle only to lose some of it?
> 
> If you have to chose between cycling while on a bulk or a cut, better to choose cutting. Just my 0,02



Thanks for the reply brother. Reason I'm cutting naturally for 12 weeks is that I'm*cureently finishing up a dirty bulk I don't want to jump on the cycle while I'm 17-18% bf makes no sense. I understand ill lose lbm but main purpose for that 12 weeks is to bring down bf% once I'm on cycle diff story ill be bringing down my bf% while not dropping any weight or very minimal


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 25, 2013)

fuck going natural lol... only reason why i am getting off next year is to have a kid. Unless my sperm count thats in the 200's one of them manages to make it in then im good. But I would run low test while you cut. 

Also that is not high mast, that is actually moderate or low mast. I run my mast at 750 - 1 g. there are tons of studies that indicate that is where you need to run your mast at. I ran mast at 500 with test alone and was not happy with it. Bumped it to 800 and was mind blown.


----------



## afg24 (Oct 25, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> fuck going natural lol... only reason why i am getting off next year is to have a kid. Unless my sperm count thats in the 200's one of them manages to make it in then im good. But I would run low test while you cut.
> 
> Also that is not high mast, that is actually moderate or low mast. I run my mast at 750 - 1 g. there are tons of studies that indicate that is where you need to run your mast at. I ran mast at 500 with test alone and was not happy with it. Bumped it to 800 and was mind blown.



Hahah trust me bud I never wana come off but I am only 24 turning 25 nov coming but u never no. I wish you all the best on having a lil one. As far as mast goes ill start off at 500mg ew and bump it up depending how I feel look.


----------

